# CPC looking for PT remote coding position



## Idahohappy (Sep 4, 2013)

I have over 20 years of coding and billing experience and am interested in a job with a little flexibility. As I work a Monday-Friday day job, I am wanting to work evenings and weekends. I can commit to a set number of hours/days. Thanks. If anyone has any leads, please feel free to contact me.


----------



## lrenegar (Sep 5, 2013)

*Try this*

◦Are you a certified medical coder? Contact us at coderjobs@tsystem.com 

Job Order #1398
Back to Search Results  |  Email this Job to a Friend  


Posted Date: 1/11/2013 
Job Category: Remote Contract Coder 
Position Title: Remote Contract Coder 
Location:  
Description: Certified Medical Coders - Independent Contractors 

T-System, Inc. Revenue Cycle division specializes in providing coding and charge management services to hospitals across the United States. Our headquarters are located in North Kansas City, MO. We are in need of new dynamic contract coders who are interested in helping us continue to expand our services nationwide.
Purpose
Coders will provide CPT, HCPCS and ICD-9 coding for emergency department visits for the hospital and, for some accounts, the physician's professional fees. An expected turn around/completion period is 24 hours for charts to be coded.

Requirements
All coders MUST be certified through either the AAPC (CPC or CPC-H) or AHIMA (CCS or CCS-P). Coders are required to maintain current certification status at all times. Applicants need to have at least two years of on the job experience to apply, or the experience can be waived for those applicants that hold nursing credentials. Preference is given to clinical backgrounds and/or those with audit experience. Background checks are mandatory prior to any contract offer.

Duties
Coders provide various components of coding services to our client hospitals. Applicants that are accepted will work from home and must be independent in their coding skills. Familiarity with emergency medicine will be a bonus as well as a working knowledge of correct modifier application and Medicare regulations. Qualified candidates will be able to:

: Calculate Facility E/M levels through the use of an algorithm created by our company (training is provided)
: Assign Physician E/M services based upon the three key components under 1995 guidelines
: Recognize critical care cases by patient acuity
: Code surgical procedures typical of an ER setting to capture additional revenue when appropriate
: Apply ICD-9 diagnosis codes to the highest level of specificity available
: Provide feedback to the client in regards to documentation improvement and missed opportunities for additional coding when working in that environment. Strong written communication skills are required for these accounts.
Employment Status
Coders work from home (from all across the country) on a contract basis and are considered self -employed. Payment is made per chart completed. Full- time and part- time hours available (part time is defined by 20 or more hours a week). Hours are flexible and coders provide their availability to the company. When scheduled to work the coder must consider this a commitment.

Coder is Responsible for
High speed internet computer and up to date coding materials such as CPT and ICD-9 coding references.

Training Provided
The company provides training on the use of our website's coding tools and entry of codes into the data collection program. We also give in depth training to the hospital's medical record. No travel is required for these coding positions.

Quality assurance and compliance is paramount to the success of our company. Once the introductory period is complete, coders will be required to maintain an ongoing accuracy rate of 95% to retain their contract status.


----------



## Idahohappy (Sep 9, 2013)

*RE: CPC status*

Yes, I am a CPC, I will contact you. Should I send my resume to the email you provided? Thanks.


----------

